# Moes Speed Shop Diorama



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

Built in 1/24 scale, this was my 1st attempt at a build. Many more have come to light since, will hopefully get them all posted soon.
Enjoy

You can also see some of my other builds and diecast projects on my website. (still a work in progress)

http://hellocharlee.weebly.com/


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

*moes pics*

sorry guys need to resize before upload


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

*moes pics*

heres a few

enjoy


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Welcome! That was your first attempt? The pics are still a little large at my end but they look great! Great attention to detail!!! 
Thanks for showing!


----------



## Hellocharlee (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanx Bob, Gods Honest truth ... my 1st diorama, built about 2.5 yrs ago. From there started building in G scale for Railroad hobbiest. (sold on Evilbay) up until a few months ago and have sold to people all over the world.

Still trying to find the balance (size) to upload in the message but you can also view lots of other dio's and buldings on my website, Some of these shown on the main page as well as click on the gallery link.

http://hellocharlee.weebly.com/ 

Ive also some other examples on my Flicker page:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellocharlee/

Hope you take the time to take a look and I welcome both the good and bad comments..... after all thats how we improve our skills

Thanx again
Charlee


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

That is a really well thought out diorama. Nice work on details all over, with my favorite being the worn wood table.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice job,love the weather items.:thumbsup:


----------

